# Scotland West Coast + Applecross/Fearnmore



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Peeps. Anyone know this corner of Scotland? Looking at a map I'm wondering if those little white roads will be suitable to take a motorhome down. It has been recommended as a wonderful place to visit to see all matter of wildlife, dolphins and otters. I know it won't be the only place to see all those things but a friend went there last year and raved about it.
Many thanks.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

shingi said:


> Hi Peeps. Anyone know this corner of Scotland? Looking at a map I'm wondering if those little white roads will be suitable to take a motorhome down. It has been recommended as a wonderful place to visit to see all matter of wildlife, dolphins and otters. I know it won't be the only place to see all those things but a friend went there last year and raved about it.
> Many thanks.


Many have discussed this area, try searching for 'Applecross' in forums
Brian


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

H shingi, you've picked a great area to visit,I used to work in a outdoor activity center in Applecross in the early 90's.The whole area is stunning,your right about the wildlife too,loads of dolphins to see watching the most amazing(apart from Australia imo) sunsets from the beach.Can't recall the name of the place but there is a sea otter watching hide not far up the coast,brings back great memories..
There are certainly some hairy little roads about the place but I don't think you should have any bother,its a trip I hope to take my family on this year also


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Shingi, we travelled around that area twice and it is one of the most lovely relaxing and beautiful area's we have been too, if you do go you MUST visit Shieldiag it is stunning. 

A very small village with the access along a very long single track road (12 miles if memory serves) with passing places, take your time, use the passing places when you see the locals coming upon you and let them pass, they will be pleased you did not hold them up. 

When you get to the village go straight through to far end, turn right up the hill toward the school and there you will find a parking area for the camper. 

It is a honesty type car park where one puts the money (pittance) in the box for collection later, the toilet at the bottom of the steps is open 24/7 and even has hot water. 

There is a small shop for essentials and the pub is a great place too meet the locals and to join in with the singing and dancing scottish style, and the lemon sole in batter is the finest we have ever eaten. 

The best part if it could get better is sitting on the lochside benches watching the seals and other aquactics swimming around and the wildlife is abundant. 

Now you are making me jealous as we are of to France on Sunday and i will have this vision in my mind all the time we are away, never mind there is always later in the year for another trip.

Go and enjoy, just bear in mind you are the visitor so let the locals go about their daily chores without hinderance on the narrow roads.

Bob


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Bob - We're off to the Hebrides in 3 weeks and coming back via Ullapool - looks like Shieldiag is a definite stop-over 

cheers
Griff


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I know it is a few year's ago but we have done it with a 32ft RV as well as a 22ft, Hairy in places but wonderful

carol


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Many thanks to you all. We'll go for it!


----------

